# Will this sump design work for my 125 gallon Freshwater?



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

I just sold my 90 gallon so that now the push is on to get my 125 up and running and transfer my fish. I was playing with the idea of using 2 pool filters, the ones for those cheap outdoor temporary pools, as prefilters. Will the design that I have work. The sump is being built from a 45 gallon tank that I picked up at a garage sale.

As far as biomedia I was thinking of using pot scrubbers as they are so cheap. Has anyone had any experience using them? What is there efficiency compared to bioballs. The sump is 12" wide by 18" tall. What should the dimensions of my biomedia chamber be? I am hoping to leave enough room for a refugium to grow out fish as I already have a larger severum (5") and buffalo head (4"). My plan was to use the refugium as a grow out and then eventually plant it for added filtration.

For a pump I was planning on using a sump pump that I have. I believe it has a 900 gph rating. Would this be enough with a 5 foot lift and 2 outputs?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use bio ball above water line and cermanic ring for under the water line instead of pot scrubbers. It is difficult once the scrubbers are completely filled. I know you can rinse the outside but you can't really rinse the inside.

Instead of using pool filter as pre-filter, use a filter sock.

You can also use the refugium as a moss tank to suck up nitrate. I would get as big GPH as you can if you are thinking of 2 outputs. Each split and elbows will reduce your GPH and especially you are splitting into two outputs. Mag 18 is good. Lastly, if you find your pump is draining your sump, then put a ball valve just above the pump so you can let out some water back into the sump and reduce the rate of GPH back into your tank.


----------



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Any idea what volume of bio balls and ceramics I would need? How big should the biomedia chamber be? If I put bio balls above the water line what ratio should be bio balls to ceramics? I was planning on trying to keep the tank about 2/3 full.

I think I will use the filter socks. They look easier to service and probably take up less room.

I am planning on buying online. Any recommendations on websites besides big als that ship to Canada?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

viboy said:


> I am planning on buying online. Any recommendations on websites besides big als that ship to Canada?


I've ordered through pets and ponds before. No issues at all.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I have put up a pic of my sump setup that I have on my 90 gallon.
Works like a dream, having a filter sock would be the way to go as the filter wool blocks up pretty quick when there is a large load. Maybe try a 60um inside a 100um?
Don't waste your time with bio balls, get some of the beads that I got, 10,000 pieces for about $40. There are a lot of different shapes which = a MASSIVE surface area.
Have your media out of the water so you get a little degassing as well.


----------

